
TSA Staff Cuts Have Made at Least 70,000 US Travelers Miss Flights This Year - walterbell
https://news.vice.com/article/tsa-staff-cuts-have-already-made-at-least-70000-us-travelers-miss-flights-this-year
======
NuSkooler
This should simply read: TSA Has Made at Least 70,000 US Travelers Miss
Flights This Year

Cut them all.

